# Scratchbuild Stargate F-302 fighter



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

My latest scratchbuild is a F-302 fighter from the Stargate tv series. It's mostly built out of evergreen plastic sheet and components. The seats and consoles came from a russian helicopter model.

When building the wings I did use a spar-like support structure inside which gives them support. I even had main spars coming out of the central body to make the join with the wings more robust.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP01.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP02.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP03.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP04.jpg


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Being a big SG-1 fan, I always loved the design of this fighter. Yours is looking good. 

Sean


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Here are some more WIP photos. I've added the top of the fuselage and the primary exhaust nozzle.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP05.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP06A.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP06B.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP07.jpg


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Very nice. It is looking good.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Another update. Jet engines and intakes added. I have to admit I think I've got the proportions a bit wrong. I'll have to see what I can to to diminish that. I know I plan to extend the rear of the back of the cockpit a bit. I need to detail the jet exhausts a bit more, add the energy cannons on the wing tips and the various wing strakes and pitot tubes before I make the canopy for the cockpit.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP08.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP08B.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP09.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP010.jpg


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

looks to be a good one, as I watch SG1 on scy-fy I've always wished that some one would come out a model of it.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've just gotten impatient with the fact that some subjects haven't been model kitted in the mainstream. The show that amazes me the most is Stargate. 3 series, a total of 17 seasons and NO plastic injection kits from the TV series, only the movie.

The other subjects I'm planning on doing are objects that are just too obscure.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Another update. Tail planes added along with the wing cannons and the detailing for the jet exhaust nozzles. Still need to do a lot of sanding to smooth things out.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP011.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP012.jpg


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

starlord said:


> looks to be a good one, as I watch SG1 on scy-fy I've always wished that some one would come out a model of it.


Amazon . com has them in the $50.00 - $60.00 range; just go to Amazon and enter "Stargate SG-1 F-302" and that will take you to the Quantum Mechanics offerings. Sure, it's pre-built and pre-painted, but it can be zoomed around the room just like a real model. :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hadn't realised the QM premade had gotten so cheap. Does look nice.

Getting there now. Strakes added to the wings, cockpit complete except for cleanup, filling the gaps etc. Really just need to add the underwing missiles - what kind of missiles did the F-302's carry anyway, AMRAAMS?

And of course sanding smooth all those glue smears...

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP013A.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP013B.jpg


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Sorta... modified, that is:

"F-302s are armed with highly effective dual Railguns and modified AIM 120A air-to-air missiles. The warheads on said missiles have been enhanced with Naquadah and are capable of inflicting heavy damage to the hyperdrive systems of Wraith Hive ships. The F-302 can also carry tactical nuclear missiles. This is not a normal feature of the craft, but they can be retrofitted with them. (ATL: "No Man's Land", "Enemy at the Gate") "

http://stargate.wikia.com/wiki/F-302_fighter-interceptor


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

AIM 120s it is then. Good info link, thanks!

I have to admit, I've always wondered about the missiles used in Stargate (in space). Unless they are modified with venier thrusters how would they control their flight? Those steering vanes on the missile fuselage certainly wouldn't work in space.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Probably something that Carter Macguyver'd together.... :dude:

I don't know. Maybe mini alien-tech gyros, or some wacky inertial-less crystal the Tok'Ra pointed out to them... or maybe the Tollan or the Orbanians gave the SGC the tech know-how. After all, the Tollan were smart enough to build their own Gates and big honking planetary defense guns, and the Orbanians were the 'go-to' folks for mini Naquadah generators.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Initial paint job before decalling and weatherng.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_WIP014.jpg


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I must say now that you have it all assembled it really looks great. I hope you are posting in the SciFi group. It is definitely going to look good when completed. Excellent job on a scratchbuild, looks as good as a kit.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is the completed model. 

The stand is also home made and the plaque made in photoshop from a plane patch found on the net.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_3Q.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_side.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_RearQ.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_Top.jpg

Here are the handheld photos
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_Top2.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_Front2.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F302_Bot.jpg


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done! 

Sean


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone for looking. It was fun to build, once I got past the logjam at the start working out how to attach and build the wings.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

There always seem to be a stumbling block with every build I do and if it is bad enough I set the model aside for a while and do another. Yours turned out great and for being scratch built you really made great progress on it overall. A truly unique build.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Fantastic build, scratch builds are a great way to sharpen one's skills and obviously you are having fun while creating a fine model, thanks for sharing. Karl


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

very nicely done!!!...and i agree, scratch builders are the skill chiefs, and i applaud you guys:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautifully done!! I totally agree with the others on scratchbuilders!!:thumbsup: Looks amazing.

- Denis


----------



## PetarB (Feb 5, 2007)

Really nice scratchbuild. I think the paintjob could use a little more work - maybe accentuate panel lines, etc. But I can't fault the scratchbuild, it looks fantastic!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought about panel lines, but as I'm not so good at scribing I left them off. Besides, with all the screengrabs I did for refererence I couldn't actually see any panel lines on the ship. The odd bit of paneling detail yes, but no panel lines. 

One closeup I took did show rivets however...


----------

